# Preciso...



## Masoud_d84

_
Preciso não dormir
Até se consumar
O tempo da gente
Preciso conduzir
Um tempo de te amar
Te amando devagar

Would you please translate this part of a song?_


----------



## pfaa09

I need not to sleep
Until people's time consume itself
I need to guide
A time of loving you
Doing it (loving you) slowly

Something like this...


----------



## Guigo

@pfaa09 Please check "Todo o sentimento", Chico Buarque. _Gente _here is ourselves.

@Vanda Can you help us here, dear teacher?


----------



## pfaa09

Guigo said:


> Please check "Todo o sentimento", Chico Buarque. _Gente _here is ourselves.


Nesse caso passaria a: "Until our time..."
Tem toda a razão, Guigo. É relativo a duas pessoas.
Como escreve bem, Chico Buarque.


----------



## Vanda

Guiguito, no quê? Transitividade do verbo precisar? Como aqui, por exemplo?


----------



## Masoud_d84

Vanda said:


> Guiguito, no quê? Transitividade do verbo precisar? Como aqui, por exemplo?


I dont understand this kind of writing: 

_Preciso conduzir
Um tempo de te amar
Te amando devagar_
_
I think there is not any link between *Preciso conduzir Um tempo de te amar *AND *Te amando devagar*_


----------



## pfaa09

He needs to control the pace of loving someone. Slowly and urgently, in this case.


Masoud_d84 said:


> I dont understand this kind of writing:


This is not the easier way of learning Portuguese.
It can't be. Poetry is hard to understand sometimes, even for the natives.


----------



## Masoud_d84

pfaa09 said:


> He needs to control the pace of loving someone. Slowly and urgently, in this case.
> 
> This is not the easier way of learning Portuguese.
> It can't be. Poetry is hard to understand sometimes, even for the natives.


I know. I am using a book. Just I like to understand the texts sometimes.


----------



## Guigo

Vanda said:


> Guiguito, no quê? Transitividade do verbo precisar? Como aqui, por exemplo?



@Vanda era para ajudar na tradução da estrofe. Mulheres traduzem Francisco melhor do que os marmanjos.


----------



## Archimec

Tentativa dum marmanjo:

I don’t need to get asleep until our time runs out.
I need to command the time of our love by slowly loving you.


----------



## Masoud_d84

Archimec said:


> Tentativa dum marmanjo:
> 
> I don’t need to get asleep until our time runs out.
> I need to command the time of our love by slowly loving you.



Would you give me other example in this way? I dont know how to link the last line to first part. As a sentence, this is a right sentence?

_Preciso conduzir um tempo de te amar *te amando devagar.*_


----------



## Archimec

(editing of #10)
*I must not *get asleep until our time runs out.
*I must make our love last,* by slowly loving you.

Does this make my interpretation more clear? I am not able to give you another example of this specific poetic situation.


----------



## Masoud_d84

Archimec said:


> (editing of #10)
> *I must not *get asleep until our time runs out.
> *I must make our love last,* by slowly loving you.
> 
> Does this make my interpretation more clear? I am not able to give you another example of this specific poetic situation.



I dont have problem with your previous answer. Just you used _*"by"*_ that is interesting for me. Just I want to know this is a right sentence?
_Preciso conduzir um tempo de te amar *te amando devagar.*_


----------



## Archimec

BY + gerund to describe how to do things. (...make our love last by loving you slowly)
see


----------



## Masoud_d84

Archimec said:


> BY + gerund to describe how to do things. (...make our love last by loving you slowly)
> see



I think you dont understand my doubt. This is my question: Is this sentence right?
_Preciso conduzir um tempo de te amar *te amando devagar.*_
_
We dont have "por" or something like this in the sentence. How you add "by" in translation?_


----------



## Vanda

It is implicit in the sentence...


----------



## Masoud_d84

Vanda said:


> It is implicit in the sentence...


 
Would you please give me other example like this?


----------



## Archimec

Enriqueça gastando menos.
Get rich by spending less.

Você pode aprender isso estudando gramática
You can learn that by studying grammar.


----------



## pfaa09

Masoud_d84 said:


> Would you please give me other example like this?


He needs to conduct /control / guide the pace of lovinf her, but while he does that, he does it in a slowly way. He could do it fast, but he wants to do it slowly.
Ele quer fazer isso amando-a = he wants to do that *by* loving her slowly.
Está implícito na construção do verbo + pronome. Temos muitos exemplos usando o gerúndio.


----------



## Masoud_d84

pfaa09 said:


> Ele quer fazer isso amando-a



When i read this sentence i get this: He want to do this which is loving her.


----------



## pfaa09

Masoud_d84 said:


> When i read this sentence i get this: He want to do this which is loving her.


No. He wants to conduct a time of loving her, but he wants to do that slowly.


----------



## Ari RT

_Preciso chegar à escola andando_. Andando é o verbo da oração com valor adverbial - modifica o verbo chegar e introduz uma forma de chegar, um meio de chegar, por isso o "by" da tradução acima.
_Não tenho carro, só ando de ônibus. Preciso chegar à escola me deslocando em transporte público_. Idem, e aqui a tradução ao Inglês fica mais óbvia: I need to get there by bus.
_Preciso emagrecer fazendo exercícios e comendo menos._ Exercitar-se e comer menos são os meios que elegi para emagrecer. Então vou emagrecer "by those means", ou through. Não são construções idiomáticas em Inglês, admito. A ideia é mostrar o conceito.




pfaa09 said:


> This is not the easier way of learning Portuguese.
> It can't be. Poetry is hard to understand sometimes, even for the natives.



Espera ele chegar no "como encantado ao lado teu".


----------



## Masoud_d84

Ari RT said:


> _Preciso chegar à escola andando_. Andando é o verbo da oração com valor adverbial - modifica o verbo chegar e introduz uma forma de chegar, um meio de chegar, por isso o "by" da tradução acima.
> _Não tenho carro, só ando de ônibus. Preciso chegar à escola me deslocando em transporte público_. Idem, e aqui a tradução ao Inglês fica mais óbvia: I need to get there by bus.
> _Preciso emagrecer fazendo exercícios e comendo menos._ Exercitar-se e comer menos são os meios que elegi para emagrecer. Então vou emagrecer "by those means", ou through. Não são construções idiomáticas em Inglês, admito. A ideia é mostrar o conceito.


 Very nice answer! Thank you and others.


----------

